# Nasal hemorrhage



## cjmusser (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello,

What code do you use for cautery of nasal mucosa due to nosebleeds even if it is not currently bleeding.  30901 or 30801?

Thank You!
Christina Musser, CPC


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 8, 2007)

Christina:

If there is not an active bleed, I would go with the 30801.

30901 clearly states for nosebleeds


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Oct 15, 2007)

30801 is cautery of the turbinates.  if the Turbinates are not what is being cauterized, 30801 cannot be used.

I would go with either 30901 even if the nose is not actively bleeding if there is documentation of nose bleeds and that is the reason for the cautery.


----------

